# Idle issues, stalling.



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

This is kind of a re-post but I'm getting so frustrated with this I'm hoping someone here can help me sort this out. I've been having problems with my brute since about 70hrs on the clock, before that it ran 100% nothing stands out to be any sort of a cause.

I'll link some sound clips of my machine running, sputtering and stalling as it usual does at idle. I brought it to my dealer and it seemed to be OK when I picked it up after they looked at it, all they said they did was check the TPS and it was in spec.

Anyhow when I got it back to my house 300KM away needless to say I wasn't to excited when it started doing to the exact same thing it was when I brought it to the dealer. Here's some sound clips of it running.

http://www.the-grand-line.com/jeff/idle.mp3
http://www.the-grand-line.com/jeff/idle_high.mp3
http://www.the-grand-line.com/jeff/idle_low.mp3

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

is it stalling out while your riding it? And when your on the throttle does it do this?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

To me its clearly missfiring on both cylinders on certian strokes. Partial ignation failure. For some reason the signal to charge...or rather discharge...the coils is missing once in a while...and its at all RPMS. You just feel it better at low RPMs. Crankshaft position sencer can do that. Also a failing controler. One bad coil would ony do that to its cylinder...not both.


----------



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

It's only at idle when I'm on the gas it seems to be fine (unless it's very little throttle then sometimes it sounds like it's missing), if i cut the throttle after riding and let it come to an idle it will almost always backfire and most of the time stall. It's not 100% consistent sometimes it will idle fine then i take off let it come to an idle again and it's all over the place and stalling.

Any other ideas of what it may be?


----------



## randycj7 (Apr 12, 2010)

I would check the plugs and plug wires. Mine was doing something simular and it was the back CYL plug wire had come disconected. It was spitting and sputering and poping like yours.


----------



## kawi27 (May 19, 2010)

i got the same problem.. and never found out what it was????


----------

